# Nissan Hardbody Drop Spindles Belltech



## Bsingh2525 (Jul 29, 2011)

Any one in Orlando look for a set of 2 inch Drop Spindles?? $200 
let me know 
Thanks


----------



## Bsingh2525 (Jul 29, 2011)

Belltech lowering spindles are a high-end, premium way to lower the front of your truck or SUV. Precision-machined and made in America, Belltech spindles are the most highly recommended way to lower vehicles. The common alignment issues that can be had with lowering coil springs or control arms are nonexistent with spindles. These Belltech lowering spindles are a direct replacement for your factory spindles and will lower the front of your Nissan pickup by 2 inches. 
American Made.
No Alignment Issues.
Price $200 or trade for tools...
Direct Replacement - No Cutting or Drilling!
Location: Front Suspension
Product Fit: Direct fit
Fit Note:
2-Door, Extended Cab Pickup, RWD
2-Door, Standard Cab Pickup, RWD
2005BLT: Front - Spindles - 2" At StylinTrucks.com

Call Me BJ @ four,zero,Seven, 616-zero,one,seven,four


----------

